# 2nd Competition and got a 1st!



## gnbbbq

Wow what a weekend at the WV BBQ Festival in Charles Town, WV. This is a very local event for us, so it was fun to be one of the few local teams competing and representing our area. Overall for our second event, we couldn't be happier with how we performed. We compete in backyard, but entered all the ancillary events they had, which included Chicken Wings, Anything Butt, and a Bloody Mary Battle. For the KCBS side we only had to turn-in chicken and ribs.

Our results were:
Chicken Wings - 4th
Anything Butt  - 7th (did Bacon wrapped Shrimp with a Hawaiian bbq glaze)
Bloody Mary - No Clue
Chicken - 8th (still trying to figure chicken out...)
Ribs - 1st
overall - 3rd

We only received an award for the ribs, but that was an amazing accomplishemnt considering who we beat. I knew the ribs were the best I had ever done and I felt very good about them. Looking at the teams we beat, I still can't believe we came out with 1st though. The 3rd Overall was a good feeling as well and the results showed a very positive improvement from our first competition in June.

Overall.. this weekend was a blast spending time with family and seeing all our friends come out and say hi and wish us luck. To say we are hooked now would be an understatement.


----------



## greatfx1959

Congrats on that win! and was nice seeing wvu hand tennessee their rear ends also..............
tony


----------



## Hank R

Congrats on that win!  From western Canada, hope you have many more wins coming your way.


----------



## chopsaw

Nice !


----------



## sky monkey

Congratz on the 1st place ribs!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

How awesome is that? You guys did a great job. Congratulations.

George


----------



## HarleySmoker417

Congrats on the Ribs!!!


----------



## kit s

Wahoo!!!! that is great.


----------



## kruizer

Congrats on your win.


----------



## foamheart

Congrats......


----------



## link

That is really awesome,  congratulations!!


----------



## meatallica

Congrats!!


----------



## gmc2003

Congratulations on the win and place.

Chris


----------



## flatbroke

Nicely done


----------



## BigTurtle

Picking up my Roland unit next month. Way to go. Congrats.


----------



## Smoke23

That’s awesome!
Congratulations!!


----------



## GATOR240

Congratulations. Nice job!


----------



## noboundaries

Super Impressive! Congrats!


----------



## yankee2bbq

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Awesome. Congrats


----------



## SmokinAl

Well that is just fantastic!
Congrats on the win & on also making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno

Congratulations!
1st Place Ribs...  Hooyah! Hooyah! Hooyah!


----------



## uncle eddie

Wow!  That has got to feel good.  Congratulations!


----------



## js0813

Congrats that’s awesome!  I’d love to give that a shot down here one day.


----------



## SmokinLogs

Congrats! That’s a huge accomplishment, especially for your second time competing. Those ribs look like winners to me!


----------



## buffalobbqpete

Congratulations!


----------



## bbqbrett

Great job and good looking ribs!  Congrats on the win.


----------



## normonster

Wow. That is pretty neat man.  

Cheers!


----------



## Danno44

Congratulations!


----------



## texomakid

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## djsmokesupreme

Fine lookin' bonz! Congrats


----------



## Stephen Phillips

That's killer man. Let's go...Mountaineers!


----------

